# Tormek 2000



## GaryK

I would also have to recommend this. I have have mine for about 3 years.

Works on my jointer blades, and anything else I have thrown at it.


----------



## motthunter

my experience is that the Jet model is identical. in function and quality and all Tormek accessories work on it. I would buy the Jet unit over this one.


----------



## 9fingers

I love the Tormek jigs once you figure out how they work thanks to the videos at the SharpToolsUSA web site   . I don't have the Tormek base unit or the Jet (not the HF $99 version either). I built mine from a closeout low RPM wet wheel at Lowes for $30 and I made a wooden base to hold the Jigs. I did the same thing with my grinder and mounted Razor Sharp Edgemaking system wheels I got at Woodcraft.

I just wish the planer/jointer knife sharpening jig was way cheaper. I also tend not to use it in winter because I'm afraid freezing temps will damage the wheel due to the water that may soak into the wheel. I have no clue how long the wheel holds water after draining.


----------



## AdkWoodworker

For anyone wanting to get their feet (or hands) wet on "wet wheel" sharpening, I just picked up the HF version - $75.00 after sale and coupons.

Sharpened one old beat up chisel so far - it now shaves hair off my arm with ease.


----------



## MrWoody

mothunter,
I looked at the Jet, but I live in Canada and Jet is not available. I could have had it shipped to me, but the last time I had something shipped across the border it cost me 45$ brokerage fee for a $12 order.


----------



## JohnGray

What is the HF for $99? I've enen Googled and can't get a hit.


----------



## designerboy

I agree with GaryK, great machine, and relaxing, though I had some difficulty with Japanese chisels.
and I am not a huge fan offlatening blades on the wheel edge. I have some japanese waterstones for that….

But after my Dad saw how I revived one of his old planes he gave me (probably thought it had seen better days!)
I showed him his reflection in the blade and the wispy floating shavings, he actually opened his wallet and bought himself a set of new chisels. (Now that he had a place to bring up the edges easily!)


----------



## dangraff

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95236


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thought you may like to see my video of the Upgrades I made to the Work Sharp including one that allows you to use Tormek jigs AND how to use cheap buffing compound instead of sandpaper instead of diamond wheels and compounds:


----------

